# Purple meets poison green look on Asian girl [Link]



## Henna_Spirit (Aug 14, 2006)

i like the concept of this look. The colours looked more vibrant in real life, but for some reason it didn't get picked up by the camera. oh well, hhopefully someone will appreciate it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.hennaspirit.com/Purple/

Before & after of this look






OOOps! Forgot the link


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 14, 2006)

No link?


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Aug 14, 2006)

Added link for ya!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 14, 2006)

my gawd she is SO pretty!!! u do great work girlie


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 14, 2006)

She looks great!


----------



## cloverette (Aug 14, 2006)

wow, great job!


----------



## luvly_bubly (Aug 15, 2006)

*yay* this ones my fav, def goin to try it


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 15, 2006)

She's very pretty!


----------



## Kels823 (Aug 15, 2006)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Aug 15, 2006)

Gorgeous, i love your tutorials, they're so well done and the looks are beautifull. And you always have pretty models.


----------



## charismaticlime (Aug 15, 2006)

The colour combo is amazing!


----------



## LineausBH58 (Aug 15, 2006)

Hot!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 15, 2006)

What a great tutorial.  You look fab!


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 15, 2006)

wow girl!!!


----------



## Jaim (Aug 15, 2006)

Your tutorials are just killer!!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Aug 15, 2006)

I am indian and i love ur indian models so cool

fantastic tutorial. I am gonna try to do one of ur tut


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 15, 2006)

I loved it. It looks very natural.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Purple and Green What A Fabulous Combination!


----------



## MAC Mel (Sep 13, 2006)

I love all of your tutorials....


----------



## french-dessert (Sep 17, 2006)

you are the best ! very nice tutorial i like ur work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks


----------

